# Big Blue on the Tensaw



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Went after some Flatheads several nights ago but bait was kind of scarce. Caught a few small flatheads to eat and this ole boy. Snapped a few pic's and let him go. Just for reference he's sitting on a 160 qt cooler lid.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang thats a hoss !! Congrats


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice bluecat, 160 quart 36in cooler lid, looks like about a 33.5inch blue so i would guess 13-15lbs


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I caught one last week that was 36 lbs and this one was a little bigger. Cooler is 42 inches long.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah then that makes a world of difference, at 41.5 inches he should be around 31.5lbs, a 36lb blue is between 43-44inches its very simple length/weight scale since most cats have similar body's almost as if they come out of a mold. I didn't notice it early but looking at his eyes he is defiantly over 30lbs, after they brake the 30lb mark blue cats eyes pop out of there heads for some reason. Great release by the way too


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a real good spot for big blues. I've caught a few 55 - 60 in that hole. Bad thing is I dont fish for anything but flatheads so this is just bycatch. lol.
I dont keep any blue I catch. Once you eat a flathead all the other cat's just dont cut it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> That's a real good spot for big blues. I've caught a few 55 - 60 in that hole. Bad thing is I dont fish for anything but flatheads so this is just bycatch. lol.
> I dont keep any blue I catch. Once you eat a flathead all the other cat's just dont cut it.


Damn str8, Love me some Flathead nuggets, them ol blues are just fun to pass the time while waiting on the next flathead bite, I'm working on my catch n release skills any thing over 10lbs I catch from now on will go back for another day. Even Flatheads

I'm gonna start giving them CPR (Catch Picture Release)


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

nice catch indeed
but most of all thanx for the release
luv knowing that others believe in catch and release with the monster cats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice blue cat man. That boat doesn't look bad either! I bet it's perfect for the river.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

_ Just got that boat a few weeks ago. Had a 16/48 Lowe riveted boat and the old tiller handle 20 finally gave up so I got this one. It's a 16/48 also but the motor is a 25 4 stroke tiller with power tilt and trim and electric start. So far I really like it. Gonna come over and fish up the escambia in a few weeks. Ive always fished it way up the river where it's still the conecuh river. 
_


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> _ Just got that boat a few weeks ago. Had a 16/48 Lowe riveted boat and the old tiller handle 20 finally gave up so I got this one. It's a 16/48 also but the motor is a 25 4 stroke tiller with power tilt and trim and electric start. So far I really like it. Gonna come over and fish up the escambia in a few weeks. Ive always fished it way up the river where it's still the conecuh river.
> _


Ha I'm just the opposite Iv been planing on coming up to brewton and ramping on the conecuh river,hows the flathead fishing up there?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

It's good you just got to find the holes that are deep enough. The further you go up the river you run into shallow spots that some boats will have trouble getting through. I always just trim up the motor get out and drag the boat a few feet and go back to running. I grew up fishing the Patsilaga and the Conecuh. Both of these rivers make point A lake near Andalusia then the Conecuh comes out below the dam and heads to Brewton. But there's good fishing all the way down from Point A.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gotta ask you cat hunters. I used to camp off the yella river on log lake. We used to catch smaller, 1-5 lb range cats. I called em yella bellied, dark brownish with a yellow belly. Sweetiest catfish I have ever eaten, would only catch em on small river minows, rarely eat anything else. What species would that have been, or could have been? Thanks in advance. And nice blue as well.

Everytime I see these cat reports makes me wanna go, lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good old FlatHead Catfish.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang, now I gotta go back and school myself on all your threads, thanks cathunter!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jaster said:


> Dang, now I gotta go back and school myself on all your threads, thanks cathunter!


check out Our Facebook page we have some good info on there:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> check out Our Facebook page we have some good info on there:thumbsup:


, 

Will do, thanks again


----------

